# Military Leaders' Reading Lists



## Marauder06 (Dec 30, 2011)

Here is the reading list (almost one year old) recommended by the CG of the intel school, MG Potter.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 2, 2012)

Where's A Message for Garcia?


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the list! Here's some other reading lists (most have been recently updated) as well:

Commandant's:
http://www.marineshop.net/page.cfm/cmcreadinglist.html

CIA's:
https://www.cia.gov/library/intelligence-literature/index.html

State Department's FSO reading list:
http://careers.state.gov/uploads/b0/0a/b00a6b8c26af0138804b066e6b84bbd4/3-0-0_FSO_readinglist.pdf

Counterintelligence reading list:
http://www.hanford.gov/files.cfm/readlist.pdf

And, of course, Ron Paul's reading list:
http://www.lewrockwell.com/paul/reading-list4.html

I have more but it'll take some scrounging to do.


----------



## CDG (Jan 2, 2012)

SOCPAC Recommended Reading List: http://www.socpac.socom.mil/Lists/Recommended Reading List/AllItems.aspx


----------



## CDG (Jan 13, 2012)

Commander USPACOM Reading List: http://www.pacom.mil/web/PACOM_Resources/pdf/J04 - COMMANDER USPACOM READING LIST.pdf

US Army Center for Military History Recommended Professional Reading List: http://www.history.army.mil/reading.html

Joint Forces Staff College Commandant's Professional Reading List: http://www.jfsc.ndu.edu/about/ReadList_New/readinglist_new.htm


----------



## CDG (Jan 29, 2012)

Small Wars Journal Reading List: http://smallwarsjournal.com/content/reading-list


----------

